# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Working in Jamaica

## garyfarstad@live.ca

I recently married my wife who is from Negril, we tried to get her a visiter visa for Canada but they won't let her in on that. So we have to apply for the spouse visa which can take a year and a half.. I have lived and worked on Grand Cayman for a couple years and been to Jamaica a few times. I am lucky that my profession is Hotel General Manager so I actualy have an interview coming up for a position where I can be with my wife in Jamaica. The position includes a place to live for free and I have a few questions.

1) Has anyone here done the spouse exemption work permit?

2) I can't find the salary range online for Hotel Managers (small non-inclusive) does anyone know what the scale is? I dont want to ask for too much or not enough and I do ok in Canada so if its not enough we will have to wait....

3) Can a non-Jamaican put a down payment On a car and pay monthly from a dealership?

4) Has anyone here from an Expat country done anything similar and would like to share with me?


I know its not the nicest to take a job down there but remember I will be suppourting my wife and her family...


I look forward to your replies

----------


## BCBud

Hi Gary.
Welcome to the board.  Here us a link to some general info re salary ranges by profession.
http://www.payscale.com/research/JM/.../Salary#by_Job

----------


## garyfarstad@live.ca

Thanks BCbud, I have already been to payscale the data really sucks for Jamaica they only have 3 sources for reports and two are government and one Grace Kennedy.. I was looking for some insider info if anyone knew an expat GM or a different site, Also does anyone know about the cars? I see car sites online that say $100'000-$300'000 JMD deposit will they do that for an expat? Has anyone worked as an expat? Someone has to have a good story...

----------

